# Junior Mountain bike



## tmitch45

My son loves riding his bike and we do go on a few trails together but he's totally grown out of his raleigh hot rod child's bike and I feel really bad for him as he has to work so hard on it!

I thought it would be nice to get him a decent (not silly money) proper mountain bike with gears and some suspension and decent brakes. He 8 and quite tall for his age. I typed in mountain bike for and 8 year old and it looks like 24" wheel bikes are whats recommended. I'll obviously goto a shop with him to get properly sorted but wondered if anyone has any recommendations? We are looking for something that will last, is light, and around £250ish.

I have found this http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Felt-Q24-Disc-2016-Junior-Bike_82515.htm but I've know idea if its any good?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## leecarey212

Looks good for the price. Shimano running gear is always a plus . And I've had tektro brakes in the passed and was pleased with them . Will be world's apart from his Raleigh !! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy

I can't remember the name of it but I'm sure Specialized do a 24" wheel mtb

Found it, bit more money but great quality

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Hotrock-XC-24w-Boys-2017-Junior-Bike_54995.htm


----------



## jenks

Why not have a look at halfords, they have some offers on at the minute. I have a Carrera cyclo-cross I bought last year and have done nearly 1000 miles on it on rough cycle tracks without it showing any signs of a problem, not even a scratch. They may only be a cheap brand but I know how quickly my 12year old grew out of his 24" wheel bike. My opinion is buy one he can use and abuse (he will) and throw away after 3-4 years. 
Just had a quick look and there is a Carrera mountain bike half price at £200


----------



## marco1980

As jenks says Halfords have a lot of good deals on older model bikes but your best bet is to go into your local store as they will have deals on older model bikes that are no longer on Halford's website with a little bit of haggling you can sometimes have lights,helmet and mudguards thrown in for free.
:thumb:


----------



## Serkie

I'd question if he needs suspension really. They will add a lot of weight to the bike making it harder work to ride and less responsive.

It's a bit more money but you get what you pay for and these command strong resale values when the time comes to move up a size.

http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-24

Beautifully made, custom made, super lightweight and British!


----------



## tmitch45

Serkie said:


> I'd question if he needs suspension really. They will add a lot of weight to the bike making it harder work to ride and less responsive.
> 
> It's a bit more money but you get what you pay for and these command strong resale values when the time comes to move up a size.
> 
> http://www.islabikes.co.uk/products/bikes/item/beinn-24
> 
> Beautifully made, custom made, super lightweight and British!


I'll look into this would be nice to buy British but its a big chunk more than I was hoping to spend. I might have a look on the bay.


----------



## skiron

I got my kid (138cm tall, 7 and half years old) Superior Team 24 XC bike.

http://superiorbikes.eu/hr/2016/junior-kids/team-24/black-red-white

It doesn't have that stupid revo shifters. It has solo air front suspension and is super light frame.

He's super happy with it and wants to go hill climbing all the time.


----------



## tmitch45

skiron said:


> I got my kid (138cm tall, 7 and half years old) Superior Team 24 XC bike.
> 
> http://superiorbikes.eu/hr/2016/junior-kids/team-24/black-red-white
> 
> It doesn't have that stupid revo shifters. It has solo air front suspension and is super light frame.
> 
> He's super happy with it and wants to go hill climbing all the time.
> 
> [/URL]


Where did you get it from?


----------



## grunty-motor

fozzy said:


> I can't remember the name of it but I'm sure Specialized do a 24" wheel mtb
> 
> Found it, bit more money but great quality
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Specialized-Hotrock-XC-24w-Boys-2017-Junior-Bike_54995.htm


thats what we got for our 8year old - bought 2nd hand for £80 - always worth a look on gumtree / etc as you will be surprised how many are virtually un used!


----------



## MCZ2047

My sons last 2 bikes have been from Islabikes but his latest one is from Frog. It's the same quality but at a cheaper price.


----------



## skiron

tmitch45 said:


> Where did you get it from?


From a bike shop in Zagreb, Croatia where I live.

You can find a shop near you here:
http://superiorbikes.eu/hr/shops


----------

